# Strange "popping" sound from Olivia's rear end, legs maybe?



## Felix (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm starting to feel like a bloody hypochondriac, but it really is one thing after another with this pup. 

I first heard it yesterday, a rhythmic "pop" noise (like you get when your elbow or knee joints "crack"). I couldn't place it and tried to listen in, but it's getting louder and I'm pretty sure it's from her back legs.

I've had a feel and nothing seems out of place there, and she doesn't seem to be in any pain or discomfort at all. The only thing I'd say, though, is that we went for a walk in this big garden yesterday and I let her run around at her pleasure. She came back to me a few minutes and had her back right leg up, and wouldn't put it down. I thought it might be that she stepped in some poison ivy or something, but that wouldn't make sense because wouldn't all of her legs/paws feel it? She also went jumped down a bushy hill and didn't expect it to be steep, I think, and instead of running down she kind of lept 3-4 down it.

Could she have sprained her leg or something? The popping sound is definitely coming from one/both of her joints.. it pops with every step.

Should I take her in?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Could be a problem with her patella (kneecap) so its worth having it checked out.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

I think I would defo take to the vets for a check up, more for peace of mind than anything


----------



## Felix (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm booking an appointment now. My vet is 70 miles away in Chesterfield. I only went in on Tuesday, he said she was perfectly fine.

Shar Pei suffer from hip/patella luxation, could this be the result of the injury she got when we were out playing the other day?


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow 70 miles! can't you find somewhere closer?

Sorry I don't know anything about that condition, but if his breed have a predisposition to hip probs, I would definitely see a vet and don't let yourself get fobbed off, make sure he's throughuly checked over, and if you think he injured himself the other day tell the vet everything so that he can make a sound assessment


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

70 miles  can't you find one nearer? Not meaning any offense, but what would happen in the case of an emergency and you needed to get to the vet asap?

I would certainly get it checked out. I don't know much about sharpeis, but were the parents hip scored? It could be as a result of an accident, but it is likely that there is an underlying problem anyway.


----------



## Felix (Feb 8, 2009)

gillieworm said:


> Wow 70 miles! can't you find somewhere closer?
> 
> Sorry I don't know anything about that condition, but if his breed have a predisposition to hip probs, I would definitely see a vet and don't let yourself get fobbed off, make sure he's throughuly checked over, and if you think he injured himself the other day tell the vet everything so that he can make a sound assessment


My local vet is incompetent. I've started using Chris Mann in Hady Hill, Chesterfield. He was very highly recommended to me by many, and the cost of a train from Leeds to Chesterfield return is actually cheaper than the cab to my local vets here in Leeds. Plus I don't have to wait an hour for five cabs to turn up, having obviously chose to ignore the note on the booking saying "with dog", to turn their nose up at me and my pup and drive off.


----------



## Felix (Feb 8, 2009)

Dundee said:


> 70 miles  can't you find one nearer? Not meaning any offense, but what would happen in the case of an emergency and you needed to get to the vet asap?


A cheeky edit, eh. 

She's still registered with the local vet and, in case of an emergency, I'll call her up.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Well, I can sympathise with the problems of finding a vet you can trust, although 70 miles  Not sure I would do it. 

Was your dog's parents health tested if there is a problem? Puppies can strain things, but I would be concerned that there was an underlying problem that caused it in the first place, particularly with hips, but also with knees. If she's not putting any weight at all, then I would get her to the vet. If she's ok and just limping, then I would rest her for a few days.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

OFA: Patellar Luxation
Patellar luxation - some info.

Also Hip dysplasia
OFA: Hip Dysplasia

Though definitely take her to the vet.


----------



## Felix (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks Lauren.

She had a full body check up on Tuesday by Chris Mann, one of the best Shar Pei vets in the country. But she jumped/stumbled down a small hill (about 6ft) yesterday when we were out playing, and I've spoken to the breeder and the vet and they both said it could just be a sore injury, and that if it was luxation or dysplasia it would have shown up sooner than 8 months old.

I'm going to see how she is over the next few days and hope the popping sound stops, if it doesn't she'll be going in.


----------



## Felix (Feb 8, 2009)

Dundee said:


> Well, I can sympathise with the problems of finding a vet you can trust, although 70 miles  Not sure I would do it.
> 
> Was your dog's parents health tested if there is a problem? Puppies can strain things, but I would be concerned that there was an underlying problem that caused it in the first place, particularly with hips, but also with knees. If she's not putting any weight at all, then I would get her to the vet. If she's ok and just limping, then I would rest her for a few days.


It's only 50 minutes on the train, not too bad 

And my girl's parents were both very healthy dogs, the breeder is Tomikee and Marie looks after her gang very well. She didn't need her eye tacking either, a sign of good genes. 

Her weight's ideal, just under 17kg, and she's not limping at all. In fact, she was running around just as crazy as usual when we were in the park this morning, and that's what confused me.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Luxation can also be caused by trauma.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Sorry, I meant health tests rather than being healthy, although I don't know if these are required by Sharpei - I just assumed they would be if hips and luxating patella were a problem in the breed. I don't even know what the BMS would be, although the site you linked to doesn't show any hip scores (doesn't mean they haven't been done though). The results of any health tests will be on the KC registration papers.


If she is sound, then I wouldn't worry about taking her to the vet, just keep an eye on her and be perhaps restrict her exercise a little for a few days.

It could well be trauma, but one thing I would say is that your breeder are vet are wrong in that it shows up before 8 months. Severe cases usually do, but some cases never actually display symptoms or have any real problems apart from a little stiffness as they get older. I know a lot of people who have commented on hearing a clicking sound from pups that have developed HD but it's not a sign I would worry too much about.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh I know that description so well.
It is possibly cruciate damage, if it is you should be restricting exercise to 3x5minute walks per day on lead and seeing the vet asap.
If the cruciate has gone it destabilises the joint and you can cause more damage by exercise.
I hope I'm wrong
I have read on a different thread that you are looking to renew your insurance, if this is cruciate problems or something long term, then you may have to stay with the company you are with as it may be a very expensive time ahead


----------



## Felix (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, it just gets louder. I took her out just now and kept her on a lead no longer than 2 feet, no running. Just to do her toilet. 

I'm not looking to renew my insurance.. I haven't got any.

What's the usual "cure" for a cruciate problem then? Surely it can't be serious if she's not showing any signs of pain or bother, or can it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

It can be very expensive, Alf has not had the op but has cost over £1000 a friend has just had the op done at a cost of £2600 just for the op.
I can assure you it is serious, Alf didn't limp and still doesn't but has a weakness even after 7 months and loads of care and hydro.
They always get Osteoarthritis as well, usually within 2 years, but it can be a lot sooner.


----------



## Felix (Feb 8, 2009)

Alright thanks. I think I've read enough and now (literally) feel sick. Worst day from hell.


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2009)

Felix said:


> Alright thanks. I think I've read enough and now (literally) feel sick. Worst day from hell.


Sorry ....


----------



## Felix (Feb 8, 2009)

Well I've just got my girl some insurance. PetPlan (can anybody actually afford these guys, who can probably afford to pay as they go anyway, so to speak?) wanted £57 a month on their lowest cover that covered the price I paid for her too.

I went with Direct Line at £32.40 a month, which was their "Advanced" option and included their "Additional Benefits" as well as third party liability. It also covers the £900 purchase price, and I think it's a great price for all that compared to the other choices..?

Alas, whilst it's a lifetime cover plan, there is a £6000 limit on any treatment for any one single condition. Can anyone think of an illness that will set me back over £6000 in my girl's life? (I don't want to hear it, as I'm depressed as it is, but I'd like to know.)

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I know of someone who's dog had to have two hip replacements at a cost of 7500. However, I tend to think there can't be many much more than £6000. The difficulty is that if it is long term, then the cost could add up year after year. I had no idea that Sharpeis were so expensive to insure! Is this because they are so susceptible to various conditions?

I hope you get to the bottom of the problem.


----------



## Ejay (Jan 9, 2009)

Just to make sure your aware, there is ususally a 14 day 'settling in period' into pet insrance, meaning anything treated for in the first 14 days (or before ur insurance was taken out) will not be covered (now or ever). Check the 'small print' when ur documents arrive.


----------



## Stevenruiz (Oct 12, 2016)

Felix said:


> I'm booking an appointment now. My vet is 70 miles away in Chesterfield. I only went in on Tuesday, he said she was perfectly fine.
> 
> Shar Pei suffer from hip/patella luxation, could this be the result of the injury she got when we were out playing the other day?


What ever happened to your dog. My dog is having the same symptoms.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Stevenruiz said:


> What ever happened to your dog. My dog is having the same symptoms.


I would start a new thread as this one is old old old, but your dog needs to see a vet.


----------



## Stevenruiz (Oct 12, 2016)

MontyMaude said:


> I would start a new thread as this one is old old old, but your dog needs to see a vet.


She's seen a vet and been examined and x rated twice. There's loud popping sounds that come from her feet. No limping and no sign of pain. I'll go ahead and start a new thread


----------

